# Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin Leute, 
waren am 23.12.06 endlich mal wieder in Heiligenhafen um ein paar Leo's für das Weihnachtsessen auf die Flossen zu legen... |rolleyes
Wollten eigentlich mit der Karoline raus, mussten dann aber wegen Weihnachten mit Heiko's Onkel Gerd und der Ostpreussen auf die Ostsee schippern. Auch ganz in Ordnung der Kahn!
Um mal was neues auszuprobieren, hab ich mich mit Dorschbomben und passenden Gummifischen versorgt. 
Echt ein tolles Fischen, da man kaum noch so wilde Pilkbewegungen machen muss und die Bisse auch sehr heftig kommen! Hab drei Dorsche von 64,71 und 76 cm gefangen...
Jedoch hatte ich auch drei Aussteiger, darunter einer, der bestimmt 80 cm lang war!!! :v

Und genau das ist der Grund für meinen Beitrag! Kann mir einer von euch nen Tipp geben, wie ich diese blöden Aussteiger vermeiden kann? Weil es ist total ätzend, du pumpst den Fisch hoch, alles Bestens, sauber gehakt. Doch dann, an der Oberfläche dreht der sich ein paar mal und schwupps ist der Haken wieder frei und Freund Leopold verabschiedet sich mit nem Flossenschlag!!! 
Echt ärgerlich!!! |gr:
Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch Rat und kann mir sagen, was ich falsch mache.
Na ja, ein alter Hase der mit an Bord war, meinte, dass es schwierige Bedingungen waren überhaupt einen Fisch zu haken.
Sind aber doch einige richtig gute Fische gefangen worden...
Größter an Bord war um die 90 cm und prall voll mit Krebsen!!!
UND:
Meine Frau, die mit Pilker und einem Beifänger gefischt hat, hatte nur einen Aussteiger an diesem Tag. Und mich mal wieder geschlagen! 5:3 und mit der Länge auch, ihr Größter war 82 cm und 3 Kg! Damit war aber das Festessen gesichert...
War ein echt goiler Tag, Wetter war auch in Ordnung und der Kutter auch!
Um die Karnevalszeit will ich wieder hochfahren und das mit den Gufi's nochmal probieren. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere von euch Lust auch hochzukommen... Würd mich freu'n en paar Leutz kennenzulernen, die genauso Ostseeverückt sind wie ich!!! :q
Fahre von Siegen aus die A1 hoch, wenn einer von da aus der Nähe kommt könnte ich 3 Leute mitnehmen. Werde da nämlich ohne meine bessere Hälfte hochdüsen...
Uh, Text ist etwas |kopfkrat länger geworden als ich dachte!!!

Das war's abba jetzt!!!

Ich wünsche dem ganzen Board einen guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2007 und mögt ihr bald euren Traumfisch landen 

Greez Dirk


----------



## Colli_HB (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Moin Dirk,

ich stand in deiner unmittelbaren Nähe!! #h 

Kann es sein, das du den hinteren Drilling in den Einzelhaken einfach nur eingehängt hast??? Sah zumindest so aus.

Probiere beim nächsten mal lieber ohne Drilling ( bei Dorschen reicht eigentlich der Einelhaken) oder befestige den Drilling an der Jigkopföse mit Schnur und Draht und weit hinten im Gummifisch, so dass er sich zur not lösen kann.

Ich persönlich Fische nur mit Einzelhaken so kommen auch wenige untermaßige hoch!

PS: bei viel Drift unbedingt noch einen Beifänger montieren!

Viele Grüße aus Bremen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Hey,Colli!

Hm, das mit dem Zusatzdrilling hat bestimmt lustig ausgesehen! War aber über die Öse befestigt... An dem Drilling war noch en Sprengring (weil von nem Pilker abgemacht), den hab ich dann nur über den Einzelhaken gelegt! Sah bestimmt witzig und leicht blöd aus! Aber hätte eigentlich die Dorsche besser haken müssen!?! Hab den Zusatzdrilling aber dann sowieso abgemacht, weil zuviel Kraut hängengeblieben ist!
Mit dem Einzelhaken blieben die Fische aber auch nicht hängen, LEIDER! 
Muss man wohl öfter mit gefischt haben, um bessere Erfolge zu erzielen...
Deshalb: Ich komme wieder!!!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

ich habe eigendlich auch so gut wie keine Aussteiger mit Dorschgufis ... |kopfkrat
kann das vielleicht sein das du die geflochtene direkt am Jigkopf hast und die Rute evtl zu steif ist ? #c
ich fische auch nur mit dem Einzelhaken und mir gefällt es eigendlich sehr gut das ich ohne  Beifänger zwar weniger Dorsche, aber dafür größere habe ....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

jo nen Einzelhaken reicht eigentlich aus,um den Fisch gut zu haken....Waren die Dorsche denn auch wirklich gut gehakt,denn wenn der Haken nicht so gut sitzt kann es beim weichen Dorschmaul leicht passieren,dass der haken sich löst


----------



## Colli_HB (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

wie auch immer. Ich denke mit der Zeit entwickelt jeder eine eigene Methode mit der er / sie am meißten Erfolg hat.
Blöd sah es auch nicht aus, ich hatte den Tag keinen Dorsch auf Dorschbombe...

Ach und Dirk, die A1 führt an Bremen vorbei!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

wenn ich mit ner dorschbombe fische,fische ich nur mit einzelhaken und MONOSCHNUR:m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Aber mit der spürt man doch die feineren Bisse nicht mehr#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@ Colli,
also, die A1 führt wirklich direkt an Bremen vorbei! 
Überlegs dir bis dahin! würd dich mitnehmen.

@ all,
hab zwar wirklich geflochtene auf der Rolle, abba hab mir morgens (als alter Fuchs) noch Mono Vorfach gekauft und mir Vorfächer von etwa 1,2 m daraus geknotet. Die hab ich dann vor meinen Gummifisch geschaltet....
Also "Puffer" Hatte ich eigentlich genug! 
Ich denk mal es hat einfach daran gelegen, dass ich zum ersten Mal mit Gufi auf Dorsch geangelt hab. Angfängerfehler halt!!! #d 
Wird beim nächsten Mal bestimmt besser. :vik:


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Hi Dirk,

wollte eigentlich am 07.01 hoch zum Dorschangeln vom Kleinboot. Falls das nicht klappt wollte ich ersatzweise zu der Zeit hoch. Wollte dann aber lieber mit dem Kleinboot raus, ist doch deutlich effektiver. Ach ja, komme aus der Gegend von Osnabrück, genau gesagt 2 km von der AB-Ausfahrt Osna Hafen auf der A1.

Grüße


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

|kopfkrat  bin blond!!!
Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich nen Anhang einfüge???
Würd dann en paar schöne Bilder hier reinstellen...
Jetzt im Winter hab ich mal Zeit zu schreiben und die Bilder des Angeljahres zu kommentieren! 
Hab's eben schon mal über den Button "Anhänge verwalten" probiert. Aber wenn ich dann en Bild auswähl und klick auf "hochladen" passiert nix! 
Mann, jetzt ganz neuer Thread: Anglerboard "Computernothilfe"


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Hey Welsfänger! 
Kleinboot hört sich SAUGOIL an, nur hab ich leider keins!!! Muß echt abgehen vom Kleinboot!
Hab schon soooo viel davon gelesen und gehört, aber noch nie die Gelegenheit gehabt. Hier im Westerwald lohnt sich en Boot net so wirklich. Leider!!!  :c 
Aber, würd dich mitnehmen! Vielleicht kennst du ja jemand, der so ne kleine Jolle hat?!?

Greez


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

natürlich, ich selbst kann mir auch keins leisten. Wir fahren von Fehmarn aus mit Kuddel, ein Rentner mit einem perfekten Boot und einer unheimlichen Leidenschaft zum angeln. Ist mit dem angeln vom Kutter aus nicht zu vergleichen, keine "Idioten" die die Schnur einmal ums  Boot wickeln, nicht nur 2 Std. Angelzeit und deutlich erfolgreicher. Bin noch nie unter 15 Dorschen vom Boot gegangen. 
Grüße


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Moin!

Boote kann man auch gut mieten. Ist über Jahr eh billiger :q
Kann ich nur empfehlen und unterm Strich genau so teuer wie
kuttern nur entspannter 

http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/

http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/boot.htm


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Oh Mann,
meinst du, der würde mich auch mal mitnehmen? :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Moin Torsk NI,

ja, mieten kann man die! Nur brauch man dafür nen Bootsführerschein! Und den hab ich noch net!
Kommt aber irgendwann...


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

ich denke schon, und mein Bruder, sonst meist mein Angelpartner fällt dann leider zu der Zeit aus. Er wird Papa.

Grüße


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@ Torsk, 
man braucht doch ab vier PS einen Bootsschein, oda?
Drunter ist's doch im Frühjahr garantiert zu gefährlich???
Dann noch Echolot bedienen (wie geht das?|kopfkrat ) und den Kahn als Nichtbootkundiger steuern??? Dann "Ahoi" Popei!!!

@ Welsfänger,

hui, das wär genial :q :q :q !!!
Mit dem Papa werden ist bei uns Gott sei Dank vorbei.
Die Kurzen kann mer jetzt schon mal ein paar Tage zu Oma und Opa geben!!! 

Also, ich wär auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie...

Greez


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Moin Drik!

Aaaalso Du brauchst einen Führerschein ab über 5 PS auf der Welle. Die meisten neuen 6 PSMotoren haben 5 PS auf der Welle sind also Führerscheinfrei.
Das Echolot kann man schnell bedienen wenn es einem 
einmal richig gezeit wurde.
Naja und das Bootfahren selber... mit gesundem Menschverstand 
und ein paar Grundkenntnissen ist das leichter als man denkt.

Will Dir aber nicht das Kleinbootfahren verkaufen. 
Ihr hattet nur davon  geredet gerne ein eigenes Boot zu
haben /mit dem Kleinboot los zu fahren.
(hierundhier)
Und ich wollte einen Lösungsvorschlag machen.


----------



## micha_2 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

hab mir nen paar kugeln gebastelt u den hacken an'nen wirbel befestigt. hab oft gelesen, das der feststehende hacken daran schuld is. werd es morgen sehen, was besser wirken tut.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Na klar würd ich mir gern mal en Boot ausleihen Torsk, aber schöner wär's halt, erst mal irgendwo mitfahren zu können. Da kann man dann das eine oder andere lernen... 
Will ja schließlich auch was fangen!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Jau! Sollte das "Mitfahren" nicht so klappen schließ Dich doch
einfach mal an eines der Kleinboottreffen an  
Viel Input wenig Stress so soll es sein.


----------



## f.blume (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

:vik: :vik: Hallo 
Habe dieses Problem auch in Middelfahrt Dänemark gehabt habe einfach einen kleinern Haken am ende des Gummifisches montiert .
Probiere es einfach mal aus ,nach meiner erfahrung kommen die meisten Attacken beim einkurbeln.
Viele Grüsse und einen Guten Rutsch ins NEUE JAHR


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Also, das mit dem Kleinboottreffen hört sich gut an! Werd mal gucken, wer um die Faschingszeit gewillt ist einen Kleinbootgreenhorn mitzunehmen!!! Danke!

Das mit dem kleineren Haken und dem losen Bleikopf ist abba auch einen Versuch wert! Nochmal Danke! #6 

Greez


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Moin Dirk, das mit dem Mitfahren bietet sich evtl hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87313
#6 #6 #6 |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Super gpsjunkie! 
Hab mich eben beim Kleinboottreffen eingeklinkt...
Jetzt muss mich nur noch jemand auf seinem Kahn mitnehmen...

Greez


----------



## Colli_HB (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Moin Dirk,

ich bin generell immer daran interessiert mit an die Ostsee zu kommen. Sag du einfach bescheid wann du los willst.
Ich bin da recht spontan.
Sofern ich fußballfreie Zeit habe...

Dann aber bitte nicht nochmal Heiligenhafen. Die Tour am 23ten war echt super, aber ansonsten habe ich immer schlechte Erfahrungen in Heiligenhafen gemacht...

Kleinboot kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Wir fahren jedes Jahr einmal nach Dänemark und mieten und dort Haus und Boot.
Ist echt genial und auch super einfach. Und in Dänemark natürlich auch noch führerscheinfrei!

So dann wünsche ich Dir / Euch mal einen guten Rutsch und
ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2007!#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Moin Colli,

wie wär's mit dem Wochenende vom 16.02 - 18.02.07? Würde mir Freitags Urlaub nehmen und dann Do Abend hoch fahren, dich in Bremen aufgabeln und dann ab an die Ostsee. Brauche etwa 3 1/2 Std bis HB...
Heißt, wenn ich gegen sechs losmach, dann bin ich kurz vor zehn in deiner Nähe!
Wenn du dich mit Kleinbooten auskennst, dann könnten wir uns ja so'n Teil chartern. Das würd mich echt mal interessieren, ob's wirklich besser ist!
Ansonsten können wir ja auch Laboe unsicher machen, hab von den Kuttern da schon viel Gutes gehört. |bla:

Greez


----------



## Colli_HB (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

 das Wochenende passt! 

habe gerade in meinen Spielplan geguckt. Da ist nur ein
Vorbereitungsspiel. Kann also losgehen!

Ich würde sagen, wir halten das WE erst mal fest und gucken dann wie das Wetter sich entwickelt. 

Laboe ist gut! Von dort aus bin ich dieses Jahr auch schon gefahren und hat echt Spaß gemacht!

Habt ihr denn eure Dorsche schon aufgegessen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Ja, saugeil!!! Jetzt muss nur noch der Wettergott mitspielen...
Freu!!!|supergri

Wenn ich gleich heimkomm, dann gibt's die letzten Filet's. Leider schon alles wieder weggefuttert. 

Familie hat an Weihnachten gut reingehauen. Waren zehn gute Fischesser da! Kam mit dem braten kaum nach, so schnell wie die reingeschaufelt haben.

Aber kann mer ja verstehen, war megalegger!!!
Dorsch und Zander sind nicht umsonst unsere besten Speisefische in Germany!

Greez


----------



## Colli_HB (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Das stimmt, lecker sind Dorsch und Zander echt!
Hab heute in der Weser probiert noch nen Zander zu bekommen aber da war nix zu machen.

Gestern Abend habe ich mit nem Kumpel noch die letzten Aale der Saison gereuchert. Hmmh lecker!

Und heute Vormittag hab ich mir noch ne neue Rute für Angeln vom Boot geholt. Von Balzer, echt ein schönes Ding!

So in im Jahre 2006 werdet ihr mich hier erstmal nicht mehr wiedersehen! Darum wünsche ich jetzt mal allen einen guten
Rutsch in neue Angeljahr!#h


----------



## Pilkfreak (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Also um nochmals auf die Frage mit der Bombe zu kommen! Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Einzelhaken ausreicht! habe vor ein paar Monaten ebenfalls mit einer Dorschbombe vom Kutter geangelt und hatte keinen weiteren Haken montiert! Trotzdem habe ich keinen Fisch am Kutter verloren. Lediglich einen Boss konnte ich nicht verwerten. Dieser Fehler ist aber nich auf dden Köder zurückzuführen. Also ein Haken reicht dicke!

Grüße und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!

Ole


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@ Colli,

Jau, Du hast's echt gut! Die Weser als Revier vor der Haustür zu haben is natürlich klasse!!!
Wär auch öfter auf Zander unterwegs, wenn ich am Fluss wohnen würde.
Wir müssen immer bissi weiter fahren, um an ein vernünftiges Raubfischwasser zu kommen...
Hab dieses Jahr keinen einzigen Stachelritter haken können und wenn ich so nachdenk, letztes Jahr auch nur zwei anständige, die ich mitgenommen hab. 
Hi,hi: 1. neuer Vorsatz für 2007 - Mehr auf Zander angeln!!!

Werd ja dann im neuen Jahr Dein neues Rütchen in Aktion sehen! |supergri 
Freu mich schon auf den Dorschtrip im Februar!!!#a 


@ Pilkfreak,
wahrscheinlich hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht, nächstes mal werd ich's mal mit nem losen Bleikopf und nem etwas kleineren Haken probieren!!!
Is wie bei Allem! Übung macht den Meister! :vik: 


@ all,

meine Frau Lisa und ich wünschen Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein hervorragendes Angeljahr 2007

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@dirk&liz

Habe Gestern auch das erste mal Dorschbombe&GuFi getestet, ich bin begeistert. :vik: geflochtene & Vorfach mit 1Jig! 
keine Aussteiger am Boot, Hammerharte Bisse,schöne Größen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Petry Chris!

Mit welchem Kutter warste denn draußen?
Oda Kleinboot?

Greez


----------



## Ines (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Könnt ihr vielleicht bitte mal so ein Dorschbombenfoto  einstellen? 
Habe auch schon hin und wieder damit probiert, bin dann aber immer wieder auf die bewährte Pilk und Jig-Methode zurückgekommen. Weiß bis heute nicht, wie die fängige Dorschbombe aussieht...

Gruß und guten Rutsch,

Ines


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Ich mach grad mal en Bild... Dauert paar Minutes!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Kamera ist irgendwo untergegraben... #d 

Muss erst suchen!! 

F..K!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Jetzt aber!!! :m 

Die rote Bombe 50 g hat 1,6 Eur, die schwarze 70 g hat 1,8 Eur gekostet!!! 

Die einfachen Dorschbomben haben stinknormale Jigköpfe nur eben bissl schwerer und größere Haken...

Greez


----------



## Ines (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Danke für die Fotos. Dann versuche ich es damit auch mal.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@dirk&liz
 waren mit dem MS Forelle draußen,Berhardt hat wie immer sein bestes gegeben um uns an den Fisch zu bringen!

Geiler Tag, geile Stimmung, gut Fisch, alles gut

Forelle For Ever baby!  :l
hab noch auf keinem Kutter so regelmäßig, gute Zahlen mit nach Hause gebracht!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Hey ho, Chris!

Na dann mal digges "Petry Heil"!!!! #6 
Wär auch gern noch so kurz vor Jahreswechsel raus gefahren!!!

Von wo fährt denn die Forelle?
Sind bisher meistens mit der Karo aus Heilihafen raus gewesen....

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@Dirk&Liz 
sind ab Heikendorf bei Kiel auf die Ostsee raus, sind dicht unter Land geblieben weil wir frühzeitig auf Fisch gestoßen sind, war ein kurzweiliger Angeltag mit ausreichend Fisch( is klar, genug kanns nie sein), aber wir wollen später ja auch noch ein paar Leo's pumpen.

Naja vieleicht hängst du dich einfach mit rein wenn wir ende Februar noch mal ein Mini-AB-treffen abhalten.

Bis denn 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @Dirk&Liz
> 
> 
> Naja vieleicht hängst du dich einfach mit rein wenn wir ende Februar noch mal ein Mini-AB-treffen abhalten.
> ...




gute idee werden dann nochmal einen trööt starten oder was meinste chris

gruß
andy

anfang mitte februar dachte ich.


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@andy
auf jeden Fall, wir sollten uns rechtzeitig überlegen wohin,
dann können wir uns ein schönes plätzchen reservieren!
Oder fährst du wieder mit deiner Gruppe hoch?

Also ich bin für Heikendorf,da hast Du einfach die beste Stimmung und auch fast garantiert Fisch!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

jau muß mal mit micha reden laboe oder heikendorf.nee mit der gruppe fahre ich höchstens mal zum jahresende mir gefällt der pokalstreß net so ich will angeln und nicht pokale jagen.wat soll ich mit dem ganzen blech|supergri

gruß andy

lass uns mal das thema im heikendorf trööt weitertun hier gehts ja um dorschbomben .übrigens die dorschbomben auf dem foto gefallen mir net so sind zu gewaltig und die gummis reißen auf nehmt jig haken von 30-80gr sind besser gibt es farbig aber kann man auch selber tauchen


----------



## firemirl (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Oder probierts doch mal auf diese Art !!!

Damit oder ähnlichen Modellen hab ich bis dato gute Erfolge gehabt. War für mich auch was neues

Ach ja:  Frohes Neues !!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@ firemirl
sehr gute alternative#6
gruß
andy


----------



## hornijäger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

moin moin aus hamburg!!!!
was nehmt ihr für gummifische oder jigs für die dorschbomben?
laßt ihr sie einfach nur über grund schleifen? werde nächstes wochenende in heiligenhafen dem dorsch nachjagen und gern mal die dorschbombe ausprobieren.

gruß und frohes neues jahr
hornijäger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

@ hornijäger

ließ dir doch mal den trööt von vorne durch hier stehen reichlich tips drinn#6

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

hab mit nen 35g Bleikopf und nen 8ter Jig geangelt. selbst bei 22m Tiefe. hab auf beifang u Bleikopf gefangen. war nen absolut geiles angeln u ganz anders als das reine jiggen. meine kiste füllt sich jetztmit bleiköpfen bis 50g und einigen größeren jigs bis max.10cm.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

Moin @ all,
Mensch Mensch, hier is ja mittlerweile einiges an Tipps zusammengekommen!!! :q#6

Ich will Mitte Februar nach Laboe um mit Gufi auf Dorsch zu gehen. Colli HB wird wahrscheinlich auch mit mir hochmachen.

Wie schon von mehreren angesprochen, könnte man da echt en Mini-AB Treffen draus machen...

Also, zwei Mann können bei mir noch mitfahren. Fliege von Siegen aus die A1 hoch, an Bremen u Hamburg vorbei! 

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch!!!*

moin dirk&liz

geh mal auf ms forelle heikendorf da versammeln wir uns planen gerade einen termin für februar .na dann auf ne lustige mini AB tour.habt ihr denn schon eienen termin in aussicht ? dann schließen wir uns einfach an.

gruß
andy


----------

